# Screw nationwide



## Dane S (Jun 16, 2015)

2 weeks ago I called nationwide to ask a general question about my monthly bill and coverage. I accidently slipped up and told him I was an Uber driver! It has been hell!!!! He began to raise his voice and told me I needed commercial insurance and that if I wrecked they wouldnt cover it and how dare I not tell them, blah blah blah. Called my agent and told her i quit uber and to quit harrassing me about commercial coverage. They have emailed me 11 times in 2 weeks to verify my uber status. It is BS, because if I had not called they wouldnt know shit! PLEASE dont make this mistake with your insurance. -- Im still driving uber!


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Your first mistake was telling your insurance company. Your second and biggest mistake is still driving for Uber.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You can't be pissed because Nationwide is covering their ass. 

Hope you don't have an accident.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

You are now paying them money for nothing. In case of an accident, your claim will be rejected whether you were ubdering or not. Better change insurers buddy. 
Oh, and thanks for the advice about not telling our insurers that we do uber.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Dane S said:


> 2 weeks ago I called nationwide to ask a general question about my monthly bill and coverage. I accidently slipped up and told him I was an Uber driver! It has been hell!!!! He began to raise his voice and told me I needed commercial insurance and that if I wrecked they wouldnt cover it and how dare I not tell them, blah blah blah. Called my agent and told her i quit uber and to quit harrassing me about commercial coverage. They have emailed me 11 times in 2 weeks to verify my uber status. It is BS, because if I had not called they wouldnt know shit! PLEASE dont make this mistake with your insurance. -- Im still driving uber!


You must like living life on the edge!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

It sounds a bit fraudulent lying to them and continuing to drive. You could get in real trouble for that. I think somebody else suggested you switch insurance companies and that might be a good idea in your case


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If a passenger(s) gets hurt in an accident while driving with you, you are beyond screwed. Even if the accident is not your fault.

When they sue you and Uber.... and they will, because lawyers sue everybody involved for the largest payday possible, Uber's lawyers will point out that you were in violation of your agreement you "signed" when you logged on. Uber's agreement clearly states "It is the drivers responsibility to carry proper insurance and adhere to local laws."

Your insurance company will laugh at you as they deny your claim. Furthermore, they have your e-mail responses where you have already lied to them. Uber will provide the timeline to help dig your grave. Insurance companies make a living out of covering their ass. They are professionals. The reason they keep sending you e-mails, is to catalogue your responses. You have now committed insurance fraud by lying to them. Insurance fraud is a felony. Most likely, you have already been red flagged in the insurance company's data base. Not just your insurance company, all insurance companies. They all use the same data base. They all share information.

The lawyers will eat you alive if a passenger gets hurt. If you get rear ended, how many people in your backseat would fake an injury just for the chance of suing Uber? You are on track for having your wages garnished for the rest of your life. Wake Up!

Your best bet is to quit Uber immediately.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Poor Dane.
Hopes of reassurance or maybe some condolences, turned out a bit more like showing a bleeding wound to sharks hanging out in the deep end.


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

I totally agree with reality shark


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber is supposed to cover you while you have a pax in your car. Its the in between parts that will screw you. I have yet to find affordable commercial insurance in the Dallas market.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Dane S said:


> 2 weeks ago I called nationwide to ask a general question about my monthly bill and coverage. I accidently slipped up and told him I was an Uber driver! It has been hell!!!! He began to raise his voice and told me I needed commercial insurance and that if I wrecked they wouldnt cover it and how dare I not tell them, blah blah blah. Called my agent and told her i quit uber and to quit harrassing me about commercial coverage. They have emailed me 11 times in 2 weeks to verify my uber status. It is BS, because if I had not called they wouldnt know shit! PLEASE dont make this mistake with your insurance. -- Im still driving uber!


Odd as it sounds, Nationwide did you a favor. The bottom line here is that anyone who drives for U/L without first procuring a commericial livery policy is on a fool's errand.
In your current status, you are not covered if you are in an at-fault accident. The James River policy will not help you.


----------



## Uber_GSO (Aug 5, 2015)

Commercial insurance is usually not a feasible option to make a profit with Uber. Kind of defeats the purpose of driving I think the guy is just trying to share his recent experience to help others avoid a potential pitfall.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber_GSO said:


> Commercial insurance is usually not a feasible option to make a profit with Uber. Kind of defeats the purpose of driving I think the guy is just trying to share his recent experience to help others avoid a potential pitfall.


I suspect you're correct. But doing any livery work without a commercial livery policy is just asking for trouble. And the Uber-provided insurance is the next best thing to having no insurance at all.


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

I know there are a lot of variables but what is the average range for commercial insurance?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

D Town said:


> Your first mistake was telling your insurance company. Your second and biggest mistake is still driving for Uber.


No, his FIRST and biggest mistake was driving for Uber.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

vip said:


> I know there are a lot of variables but what is the average range for commercial insurance?


Around four large per year.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Any updates from anyone with Nationwide insurance? Do they offer rideshare coverage of any shape or form yet?

There's this from reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/75ajwh

But it doesn't answer the question: 
If Nationwide effectively 'suspends' coverage while you're on a rideshare trip, will uber also 'suspend' collision coverage because you effectively have no collision coverage?


----------



## badboy1232 (Oct 28, 2016)

I have progressive they do have rideshare endorsement on the car it's about 15 bucks more a month.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Dane S said:


> 2 weeks ago I called nationwide to ask a general question about my monthly bill and coverage. I accidently slipped up and told him I was an Uber driver! It has been hell!!!! He began to raise his voice and told me I needed commercial insurance and that if I wrecked they wouldnt cover it


 You don't need commercial insurance, you need RS coverage, unless you're giving rides outside the RS platforms. Talk to your agent because you DO need coverage, well, unless you don't mind losing everything you own if you have an accident while ridesharing. Not saying this applies to the OP, but I'll bet there are thousands and thousands of RS drivers out there with no additional coverage piling 5 drunks into their cars regularly, or letting mommy's little bundle of joy ride on her lap. The news story about what happens next is already written.


----------



## Abstractuber (Nov 11, 2017)

sirius black said:


> You don't need commercial insurance, you need RS coverage, unless you're giving rides outside the RS platforms. Talk to your agent because you DO need coverage, well, unless you don't mind losing everything you own if you have an accident while ridesharing. Not saying this applies to the OP, but I'll bet there are thousands and thousands of RS drivers out there with no additional coverage piling 5 drunks into their cars regularly, or letting mommy's little bundle of joy ride on her lap. The news story about what happens next is already written.


I definitely saw someone yesterday, with a baby sitting on a pax holes lap. I couldn't do anything but smh as the light turned green.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Dane S said:


> 2 weeks ago I called nationwide to ask a general question about my monthly bill and coverage. I accidently slipped up and told him I was an Uber driver! It has been hell!!!! He began to raise his voice and told me I needed commercial insurance and that if I wrecked they wouldnt cover it and how dare I not tell them, blah blah blah. Called my agent and told her i quit uber and to quit harrassing me about commercial coverage. They have emailed me 11 times in 2 weeks to verify my uber status. It is BS, because if I had not called they wouldnt know shit! PLEASE dont make this mistake with your insurance. -- Im still driving uber!


Simple- find insurance where you will be covered. No reason not to do this.



Uber_GSO said:


> Commercial insurance is usually not a feasible option to make a profit with Uber. Kind of defeats the purpose of driving I think the guy is just trying to share his recent experience to help others avoid a potential pitfall.


I paid an extra $30. No big deal


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Fact: Uber will cover no one's a$$ but their own.
Fact: If you get into an accident on the Uber platform, the first thing they do is contact your REGULAR insurance provider hoping THEY cover it.
Fact: Most times, people with a regular policy, will get into an accident and end up on the bottom, and without a standard policy, because their carriers will drop them for driving Uber.
Fact: Not disclosing the fact that you drive for Uber with your insurance company is FRAUD. You know. Federal offence.

Also Fact: It doesn't cost that much more (a few dollars a month) for a RS endorsement. And it doesn't cost much more than that if you really want to CYA and get real commercial insurance like some of us full timers have.

Due to this, it seems absolutely RIDICULOUS to me that anyone would not want to CYA and just pay the few extra bucks for peace of mind and legality.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Commercial insurance costs a lot more than a few more bucks a month. But you could do cash trips without worry if you get it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sirius black said:


> You don't need commercial insurance, you need RS coverage, unless you're giving rides outside the RS platforms. Talk to your agent because you DO need coverage, well, unless you don't mind losing everything you own if you have an accident while ridesharing. Not saying this applies to the OP, but I'll bet there are thousands and thousands of RS drivers out there with no additional coverage piling 5 drunks into their cars regularly, or letting mommy's little bundle of joy ride on her lap. The news story about what happens next is already written.





Michael - Cleveland said:


> Any updates from anyone with Nationwide insurance? Do they offer rideshare coverage of any shape or form yet?
> 
> There's this from reddit:
> 
> ...





badboy1232 said:


> I have progressive they do have rideshare endorsement on the car it's about 15 bucks more a month.


You guys are replying to a post from 2015 when rideshare insurance didn't exist.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Dane S said:


> *Screw nationwide*


I think the title of this thread is extremely misleading.

And I believe a lot of drivers, both male and female would be disappointed as it appears to be a coast to coast competition or challenge. Clearly it is not. This is something I could have really got into.

To click bait for an insurance company is not Great Dane!

.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You guys are replying to a post from 2015 when rideshare insurance didn't exist.


Lazarus got me. Dammit !


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Clearly, I do not fully read things when I'm half asleep. lmfao. BUT, replying made me feel better and helped me get some sleep. So I guess its still a win 
Besides, even if RS endorsement didn't exist, commercial still did!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You guys are replying to a post from 2015 when rideshare insurance didn't exist.


Yes, I know... That's why I asked for updated information!


----------

